# New World von Amazon Games erscheint am 26. Mai 2020



## Jeretxxo (13. Dezember 2019)

Ab sofort kann man sich das Spiel New World von Amazon Games vorbestellen, es soll am 26. Mai 2020 erscheinen.

Dabei handelt es sich um ein Open World MMO mit PvPvE Einschlag und dürfte damit die größte Entwicklung bis dato bei Amazon Games darstellen und neben dem Brawler "Coffence" das einzige fertige Spiel welches die Lumberyard Engine, eine stark modifizierte Cry-Engine auf dem PC verwendet.

Das Spiel wird wohl über Steam erscheinen, die Standart Edition gibt es für 39,99€ und die Delux Edition für 49,99€, letztere kommt mit einem Waldmensch-Rüstungs- und Wurfaxtdesign, einer Dogge als  Haustier, ein paar extra Emotes sowie einem digitalen Artbook, beide Editionen gewähren bei Vorbestellung ebenfalls den Zugang zur geschlossenen Beta und kleineren Goodies.

Hier noch die genannten Systemanforderungen:
*Mindestanforderungen*:


Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2400/AMD Opteron 3365 oder besser 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 2GB/AMD Radeon R9 280 oder besser 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM 
Speichermedium: 7200 HDD 
DirectX: Version 11 
Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64-Bit oder neuer 
Speicherplatz: 35 GB 
 *
Empfohlen*:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K/AMD Ryzen 5 1400 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970/AMD Radeon R9 390X oder besser 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB RAM 
Speichermedium: SSD 
DirectX: Version 12 
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 64-Bit 
Speicherplatz: 35 GB 


Interessant an der Stelle ist, das dass Spiel wohl gleich mit DirectX12 Unterstützung daherkommt und dem Vergleichsweise geringen Speicherplatzverbrauch und ich glaube ich habe bis dato noch nie einen Opteron Prozessor in irgendeiner Systemanforderung für ein Spiel gesehen, dabei handelt es sich immerhin um eine alte Piledriver Server CPU von AMD mit 8 Kernen, 8 Threads und 2,3 GHz.



Meine Meinung:
Bin gespannt drauf was Amazon Games da entwickelt hat, ich hatte gehofft mal zwischendurch schon in die Alpha reinsehen zu können, aber ich hatte wohl kein Glück und ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht gedacht das dass Spiel über Steam erscheinen wird.

Der Preis wundert mich allerdings, da frage ich mich ob es, wie so oft, wieder Mikrotransaktionen gibt und wie sich das Spiel überhaupt finanziert, leider ist die Amazon Seite an der Stelle recht dürftig, kann mir nicht vorstellen das dass ein "One time Purchase" wie damals bspw. Guild Wars 1 wird.


----------



## WoNkA253 (13. Dezember 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Der Preis wundert mich allerdings, da frage ich mich ob es, wie so oft, wieder Mikrotransaktionen gibt und wie sich das Spiel überhaupt finanziert, leider ist die Amazon Seite an der Stelle recht dürftig, kann mir nicht vorstellen das dass ein "One time Purchase" wie damals bspw. Guild Wars 1 wird.



Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass hier dann MTX kommen sollen allerdings nur für kosmetische Items.


----------



## Sonmace (18. Dezember 2019)

Wenn man von Trailer ausgeht, kann die Qualität der Blizzard Trailer bei weitem nicht erreicht werden ich hoffe nur das sich das nicht auf das gesamte spiel spiegelt


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

Schade das der MP hier im Vordergrund steht.
Sonst würde es mich interessieren.


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Schade das der MP hier im Vordergrund steht.
> Sonst würde es mich interessieren.



Mit MP meinst du Multiplayer? Finde ich auf jeden Fall auch Schade das in einem MMORPG der Multiplayer im Fokus spielt!  

@Topic Freue mich drauf, könnte nach langer langer Zeit ohne MMOs mal wieder etwas für mich sein.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Mit MP meinst du Multiplayer? Finde ich auf jeden Fall auch Schade das in einem MMORPG der Multiplayer im Fokus spielt!


Ja das finde ich generell schade.

Ansonsten finde ich Open World und die Lumberyard Engine interessant.


----------

